# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Commission Request: Tolkien-Style Map

## deckclubace

Hello everyone! I've been hunting around to find someone to commission for a gift that I'm working on for my mother. The request is pretty straightforward -- I have a very old map of hers that she made for D&D when she was young, and it has been in my possession since I started playing about 15 years ago.

I would absolutely love to have someone turn it into an actual Hobbit/Lord of the Rings style map that I could have printed and give to her for Christmas. In terms of cost, I am hoping to keep it somewhere in the $70-150 range, since I still need to get it printed as well. It doesn't need to be colored (outside of the river that runs through the map, since it is a "River of Gold").

Here's the catch: all I can _really_ do is send pictures of it, because it was drawn in pencil on an old pillow case. It has several locations notated all over it, and whoever I'd be working with would get pictures of the overall map and close ups to make it easier to see what is what.

----------


## Redrobes

Welcome to the guild. I think with the closeness to Christmas you might want to give your approximate location because overseas postal services might not get that item to its location in time. Whoever does this would probably need to be quite quick and quite close too.

----------


## deckclubace

> Welcome to the guild. I think with the closeness to Christmas you might want to give your approximate location because overseas postal services might not get that item to its location in time. Whoever does this would probably need to be quite quick and quite close too.


Ah! Fair enough. This will be in the US, though I would rather err on the side of quality than to have a rush job done just to meet a deadline. If I can't get it printed before Christmas, I'll just show her the image file and let her know that it will be mailed when it is ready.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello DCA,

It's a little too late for US delivery, but I'd be able to get a hand-drawn map made up for you for early January delivery, with a gold ink river - here's my portfolio, and I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi,

I do maps by commission, but I work digitally and send the files. You should be able to print it on any medium you like.

For the Golden River:
- For a digital mal you might need to print it as a colored photo even if the rest of the map is black and white.
- If you commission a "in real life" map, there is a golden colored paint, easy peasy. But as they said, you won't received until after Christmas.

Anyways, if you decide to go with a digital version, please have a look at my work in the following links and feel free to contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com to talk in detail.

https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/


Cheers,
Sergio

----------


## deckclubace

Commission has been taken!

----------

